# PsyBnc + Oident = Problem



## UFF-Flash (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
nach reichlich geGoogle bin ich wieder hier gelandet und poste mein problem mal!

Wir haben einen Suse 9.0 Root bei NGZ stehen.
Darauf hab ich die Aktuellste PsyBNC und Oidentd installiert!

Beide laufen einwandfrei... Aber beim connecten bekommt jeder User den gleichen Ident!
Wo kann ich am besten mit der Fehlersuche beginnen?

Danke und Gruß

Flash

P.s. Neu bin ich hier nicht ^^ Ich hab auch schon die Suchfunktion genutzt!
Aber alles was ich gefunden habe hilft mir nicht weiter


----------

